# Salt licks?



## Tikmio

I went to the pet store today and I saw some tiny rodent salt licks, are they ok for mice? Like a flavored chew block? It would
be great if I could use those, because only some of my mice use the wood chew blocks, some decide to work their teeth escaping, and chewing water bottles and such...

I have not given them any yet.


----------



## Serena

I wouldn't use salt licks as chew toys. If they swallow too much of it the could poison themselves.
Beter to give them stuff like egg cartons and loo rolls. Sisal ropes are fun, too (or at least mine seem to think so) and they seem to enjoy a cork spiked with safflower seeds as entertainment. They eat the seeds and gnaw on the cork :lol:


----------



## morning-star

salt licks are designed to be licked not chewed on. and most rodents don't like them anyway.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

I give mine mineral blocks which they like to gnaw on.


----------



## LauM

My mice had a carrot shaped salt lick for a while, one licked it once and that was all >< I only ever had it because my hamsters used to love their salt lick and I thought I'd give it a go with the mice.


----------



## SarahC

I use the horse sized licks for my parrots and rabbits and they go down very well.I'm not convinced they would be a danger but if you want something safe and healthy and economical,try cuttle fish.


----------



## mich

Yes i make sure my mice always have their mineral stones. I would never let my mice eat cardboard of any description. eg Toilet rolls etc


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Mineral licks and salt licks are only meant for herbivores such as guinea pigs and rabbits. Rodents get all of the salt they need from their diets.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

mich said:


> Yes i make sure my mice always have their mineral stones. I would never let my mice eat cardboard of any description. eg Toilet rolls etc


Mice don't eat cardboard. They chew it. Its fun, passes the time, and trims their teeth. It also provides them with great nesting material and/or a hut to sleep in until it is chewed to nothing.


----------



## Serena

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Mineral licks and salt licks are only meant for herbivores such as guinea pigs and rabbits. Rodents get all of the salt they need from their diets.


they aren't neccessary for gps and rabbits either. If you feed them lots of hay and green stuff they get enough minerals.
Salt licks can even increase the risk of kidney and bladder stones if consumed in excess.
Esp. in guinea pigs those stones are a really common problem.

If they need something to chew on, why not give them cardboard or some branches of a nontoxic tree.

that said, my mice do get a cuttlefish bone every now and then, too 

But Cardboard still is a favorite. Seems to be so much fun to destroy. 
Also: Mice do have a skin fold behind their incisors which shields the mouth from stuff they chew (inflexa pellita). They can select what they want to eat and what they don't want. Thet's why they can chew trough pretty much anything without swallowing it.


----------



## mich

You can buy a big range of edible cardboard toys and novelties for mice. Just look around. Lots of different brands available. Mine just ate a whole cardboard barn and loved it and kept them occupied for weeks. (Critter Ware brand) And sorry but mineral stones (the ones I buy) have got written on the label suitable for mice. So I dont know where you saw the other mineral stones. "Living World" make great ones in corn and carrot shapes.


----------



## Miceandmore64

I have tryed with both my rabbits and mice. None of which liked them.


----------



## mich

Living World do excellent mineral stones. My mice really like them and a lot more than some other brands.


----------

